# Central Florida, east coast.



## squeezetheshaman (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi there. I have a little 9 month old pregnant kitten that I was negligent in spaying in time.  And will need loving responsible homes for the babies.....Please don't give me the lectures, I have beat myself up enough. I have had her for a few months, picked her up from a local home who has "free kitties" signs up every couple of months. :evil: And I was griping and yelling about their irresponsibility, then I go an do it too. I just didn't know they could get pregnant so soon, and thought being in heat would cause actual blood, and I never saw anything. (never had animals growing up, just had our first cat a year prior...neutered boy) And she wasn't supposed to be an outside cat anyway, we are so against that. But she was getting out at night through a little hole we thought we fixed that a raccoon had clawed through. Anyway, yes, I know it was horribly wrong of me, so don't beat me up too much. I have done it enough on my own.

I want to make sure I find families who I am certain will take care of them properly. Even though we are kinda tight on money, I will try to get them spayed before giving them up, been doing a little reading, and apparently it is quite safe to do it before/at the time they are ready to leave their mama. And I found a mobile unit here in central florida that comes to you at a very inexpensive price...so barring any unforseen reasons why I shouldn't do it with them, it sound great.....So, I am looking for some ways to get that done. I will repost after visiting the vet, and seeing just how far along she is. 

So if the gods are willing, she and the babies will make it through okay, at this young age, and the babies will need homes in 2 to 3 months. 

Anyone can email me through here, or post, whatever....I will not take them to the humane society so I am really worried about having to keep them. I was just getting ready to get back to work after staying home with a new baby, and can't handle or afford more animals!!! 

Off to look for posts about others experiences with birth at this young age. really worried about her. Hopefully the vet will reassure me, but in my experience with my birds, and other pets in the past....the vet isn't as much help as these boards are. So any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I could ask a few friends for you. I'm not there anymore but have family and friends in Deltona.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

I am in Daytona Beach. we have a no kill shelter here called ARNI, it is where i got both of my cats.. You should see if they will take the kittens

www.arnifoundation.org

ps.. when is she due?


----------



## squeezetheshaman (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks ta, if I can't find homes, I will do that. Not sure when she is due, will find out after the vet visit. After reading what I could about the development of pregnant kittens, it seems as though she may be 5 or 6 weeks, since she has shown for probably 2 weeks. (heard they begin to show at around 4 weeks) We only realized it was babies a week ago, but recall thinking she was getting bigger a week before. And that goes along with when she was sneaking out of the porch. So I guess 2 or 3 more weeks? I will post as soon as I get her to the vet.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh, you are in Palm Bay? That's about a 2 hour drive to Daytona isn't it? 
I wonder if there is something (no-kill) closer to you and at least in the orlando area??

This place is in Cocoa. Not sure how much assistance they'd offer because they seem to deal strictly with ferals, but they may be about to help you find someplace. 

http://www.ksc.nasa.gov/external/groups ... fault.html


----------

